# cheap accommodation for a week



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

i am flying over on the 1st may with my partner and 2 children, we have booked with an agent to view properties while we are there and would love suggestions of any cheap rooms or apartments to rent for a week on arrival


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, dont just see one agent, try and get a couple to show you what is on offer, depending on who you are seeing they may only show you the properties they want rid off!

There are some very cheap places in Peyia, I believe one of the places shares the same name as our distinguished moderator....!

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

where are you looking to stay?


----------



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

zin said:


> where are you looking to stay?


we are looking to stay in the paphos area, thanks for the reply


----------



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, dont just see one agent, try and get a couple to show you what is on offer, depending on who you are seeing they may only show you the properties they want rid off!
> 
> There are some very cheap places in Peyia, I believe one of the places shares the same name as our distinguished moderator....!
> 
> Steve



thanks for the reply, are there any bed and breakfasts or cheap family rooms anywhere to use as a base for our first week ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out Paphos villas & apartments » holiday rentals accommodation | Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deanevans said:


> thanks for the reply, are there any bed and breakfasts or cheap family rooms anywhere to use as a base for our first week ?


Are you intending to look for long term rentals eventually?
You say you have 2 children but don't say whether you intend to buy or rent or whether you have a good financial back up. I don't want to pry into your personal circumstances but do worry when couples with children come over with no proper plan or finances in place. 
If you need to rent then 900 euros will not go far for everyday living once you have paid your rent.
I am sure that you have got finances in place to supplement your income but it is surprising how many people don't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Regarding Cheap accomodation your best bet is to look on travel reublic or hotel.com.

I can however recommened The Capital Coast Resort and Spa, Its situated along the Tombs of the kings Road. The hotel is very clean and lovely it will have all that you need for a base while searching for property, its very resonable too.

Dont just stick to one Agent go to every agent on the Island, and be very specific at what you want as you will spend your whole time here looking at properties that you dont want!! Make it very clear!! 

Also have a look in Local Papers.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lyndamarcx said:


> Dont just stick to one Agent go to every agent on the Island, and be very specific at what you want as you will spend your whole time here looking at properties that you dont want!! Make it very clear!!
> 
> Also have a look in Local Papers.



If you are looking for long term rentals, then yes it is not a bad idea to go to more than one agent. However if you are looking for something to buy you will find that most properties are on with a lot of different agents so you end up being shown the same properties over and over again. 
We are constantly finding we make appointments to show clients properties and get there only for them to say 'oh we have already seen thiso ne yesterday"
It gets very confusing for clients and really isnt very helpful for anyone and if the client has a limited amount of time they certainly dont want to waste it being shown the same properties.
We always tell vendors the names of our clients when we make viewing appointments but have still turned up to find that clients had already seen a property but the vendor hadnt been given their names.


----------



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

thankyou for all replies and help


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Capital Coast is fine as a base in fact I used it myself a couple of weeks back when I was doing my own recce.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ColinB123 said:


> Capital Coast is fine as a base in fact I used it myself a couple of weeks back when I was doing my own recce.


Capital coast is good now that they have thrown the timeshare lot out
The timeshare company have almost bankrupted the developer. They just about robbed them blind.
The developers are a great company, lovely people, too trusting and thats how the timeshare lot mangaged to talk them into going into timeshare.:boxing:


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wondered about that myself Veronica and having read a number of (mainly positive reviews) of Capital Coast which mentioned as the main downside the numerous advances from the time share people I was a tad concerned. As it turned out (and you've confirmed) no more time share sellers so overall a very positive experience. I booked through expedia.co.uk and it was very reasonably priced (about 45 GBP a night as far as I recall) the staff very friendly and the room (I had a suite which sounds very grand) was clean bright airy and very well equipped. The washing machine in particular was much appreciated as I was combining a post move to Cyprus recce with a spot of cycling


----------



## aliyah13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi we know people with accommodation that is available that is suitable for children and within walking distance to local amenieties


----------

